# Reclaimed Wood



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I recently came across some wood from an old tobacco barn in KY. Thought I would share some of the pictures of the wood.

This is the wood as I brought it back to the house.









This is what I got out of two of the boards.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's nice looking wood. 


Looks like pine on the left, what is on the right? Did you hit anything processing it? What do you plan to make? 

Thanks for showing us - we love pics!









.


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I am pretty sure the ones to the right are Oak. I had to pull alot of nails and then and went over them with a couple of strong magnets to double check. So far so good...I haven't hit anything yet.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

On the right.. I don't think thats oak..


----------



## Grubgrub (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks great, What was the price on these for you? :thumbsup:


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

UKfan said:


> I am pretty sure the ones to the right are Oak. I had to pull alot of nails and then and went over them with a couple of strong magnets to double check. So far so good...I haven't hit anything yet.


the one on the right is not oak . How about Kentuckey coffee tree wood. Look at this link http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/coffee tree.htm


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Could possibly be! Whatever it may be it is really nice looking! Hope you make something out of it!


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

u pay for it? u didnt get anymore?


----------



## UKfan (Nov 16, 2010)

I bought the whole lot of wood for $75 and I havn't made anything with it yet. Thanks for the link for the Kentucky Coffey Tree. Originally the wood was to be used to build bar but I am not sure if that what I want to use it on now. The guy I bought it from runs a flooring buisness and has plenty more, just not sure when I will be his way again...its about a two hour drive.


----------



## Hammered Toes (Mar 16, 2011)

Ibangwood said:


> On the right.. I don't think thats oak..


Several years ago I worked on a sawmill and we got a load of White Walnut (Butternut) to saw. When we sawed it there was a lot of the boards that looked like the wood in the picture. That Butternut had more different shades and patterns than any other wood I had seen run through the mill.


----------

